# Deckhand looking for work in Galveston or Freeport.



## Marlinchaser21 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am a experinced deckhand looking of work I commercial fish charter fishing inshore and offshore and I fished on a 68 ft Viking sport fishing! Please pm or text or call me 4095994538


----------

